# peacock bass small



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

here its is


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

anther


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

another


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

sorry here it is


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats a nice little peacock bass


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how big is it and how much ya pay for it? anyone know what specie it is?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

3" butterfly peacock bass... my LFS sells them at $10 a pop.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice







i should of been getting one today around the same size, but now i have to wait untill tuesday


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

hey i know another kind of bass the seabass im a seabass!


----------

